
Open racism and slurs are fine to post on Reddit, says CEO - m1
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2018/apr/12/racism-slurs-reddit-post-ceo-steve-huffman
======
AlexB138
Good. I don't really use reddit anymore these days, largely because of their
censorship policies, but this is a step in the right direction. Free speech is
an important western value, and having it available on the internet is a
positive thing. Let abhorrent views be aired publicly and die by being
refuted, not be hidden and fester into extremist madness.

~~~
gizmo
In that case HN isn't the right place for you either, because explicit racist
slurs aren't tolerated here.

~~~
slenk
He said having it available is the right thing - and I am assuming here but
it's because Reddit is a site that says they promote free speech.

Why do you assume that because he is for free speech on another site, that he
doesn't belong here?

Reddit gives you the right to free speech, but it does not exempt you from the
free speech or right of others.

------
debacle
I'm pretty sure they banned all the racist subreddits at one point. Was that
not the case?

I'm not a fan of the more fascist aspects of the reddit userbase. There's
immense value, I think, in allowing ignorant people free speech and over-
labeling things as hate speech can be dangerous. For a while the site has been
more about shouting and downvotes and less about dialog.

~~~
bryanlarsen
They banned all the racist subreddits where they could find an excuse to do
so, like doxxing.

It's just like the real world. It's not illegal to annoy a cop, but that cop
is going to be trying real hard to find something else to pin on you.

------
holydude
Thank god americans respect free speech.

------
nopressure
...and? I understand the European media is shocked at free speech, but that’s
the way the world moves

~~~
MrBuddyCasino
Even if one does not subscribe to absolute free speech, I find the prospect of
private companies censoring large parts of the internet as they please even
scarier.

